# Food



## Bigandy1987 (Apr 21, 2019)

So what's everyone feeding their peacocks and haps then I live in the UK I feed 
Northfin
Nt labs pro-f cichild green 
Nt labs pro-f tropical

But I'm looking for a flake food or something good to bring the reds out what do you feed


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Northfin is good, no need for the others. I don't like flake and find clean water does more for the colors than food. But the northfin already has krill and Astaxanthin, a type of carotenoid responsible for the red-orange colours in some ornamental fish. Animals pigmented with Astaxanthin take on a more natural even colouration.


----------



## Bigandy1987 (Apr 21, 2019)

Ok thanks I only feed the other food as what's what the lfs feeds them on it and it is a good food and I was after the flake more of fry do you feed northfin krill gold I was looking at getting some


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Northfin has a fry formula.

I feed Cichlid formula, but I have omnivores in my mix, they are not all carnivores.


----------



## Bigandy1987 (Apr 21, 2019)

I have peacocks and hap most are carnivores but my red empress are herbivores so the pro f green I feed is veggie iv only been keeping them 6 months as I did keep normal tropical fish and American cichilds


----------

